# Monsters from the Woods' Bride of Frankenstein



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted anything.
My second paint up of 2017 is Monsters from the Woods' Bride of Frankenstein. 

1/4 scale resin bust bust produced by John Deary, sculpted by Jeff Yagher and cast by Paul Gill.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is nice! Great paint job on her.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just lovely! :thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The "eyes" have it! Amazing job!!!! Most of the time some of us, me included, forget that Dr. Pretorius "grew" his creations, so the fleshtone of the Monster's mate, would be more normal looking, like this kit.


----------

